# Best Buy availability



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone knew whether or not BB would be getting any Nexus 7s in?

I have to return a Transformer Prime due to poor Wi-Fi and wanted to exchange for a 7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thecdn (Jul 11, 2011)

http://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/Tablets-eReaders/Will-the-Nexus-7-come-to-Best-Buy/td-p/544200/page/5


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

thecdn said:


> http://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/Tablets-eReaders/Will-the-Nexus-7-come-to-Best-Buy/td-p/544200/page/5


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

BBY Mobile employee here. Everything I've looked through and every higher-up I've asked has told me that as a company we aren't carrying it. It's garbage. I've gotten questions and requests for accessories for the thing almost daily for the last month. I've emailed this to everyone higher up in my chain and gotten a few responses from corporate, so they at least know that the demand is out there. Whether or not they do anything is another story.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> BBY Mobile employee here. Everything I've looked through and every higher-up I've asked has told me that as a company we aren't carrying it. It's garbage. I've gotten questions and requests for accessories for the thing almost daily for the last month. I've emailed this to everyone higher up in my chain and gotten a few responses from corporate, so they at least know that the demand is out there. Whether or not they do anything is another story.


Really? Bummer! I really hope they do carry it. From what I read in the link in this thread, it says BB is getting them on the 19th. But, then again, this was from a customer that was told that.

I hope BB changes their mind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's available at Staples... for the same price as Google Play... FWIW


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

rester555 said:


> It's available at Staples... for the same price as Google Play... FWIW


I would definitely get it there, but I'm stuck getting it at BB. I returned my Transformer Prime and they were only able to give me store credit, or another tablet.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I work at best buy. Wish I could have gotten my discount for the n7 but its still a bad ass little tablet. Don't count on bb selling it any time soon...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

Corporate says no Nexus. Could they change their mind? Sure, but i suggest not waiting.

Sent from my 4.1.1 JB Beast


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

This really sucks that BB won't be carrying it. I was hoping to pick up 3 there. I received $600+ store credit there today from my old Prime and was planning on using it towards it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Why not opt to get a TF700T? Or is that the device you just sent back?


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Why not opt to get a TF700T? Or is that the device you just sent back?


It looks like that might have to be what I go with. Not that it's a bad tablet, I'm sure it's leagues better than the Prime that I returned. All the kinks seem to be fixed with the TF700T.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

